# Scale Model



## JennWakely (Jun 19, 2012)

I am thinking of making a scale model of my house, so I can plan a facade and walk through. Has anyone else done this?


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I think I remember Eric from Haunted Overload saying that builds scale models of new props prior to beginning construction, so he has exact dimensions for each board. I think this may work for you as well...mistakes on a scale model are easier and cheaper to fix than on a full-scale build.


----------



## OctoberDream (Aug 7, 2011)

I made a to scale floor plan in CAD, but not a model. I always wanted to, just never had the time.


----------

